# Does anyone know how to make these feather candles?



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

Scroll down this page for a pic.

https://www.dadant.com/decorative/beeswax.html

To me, it appears too thin and fragile to made in a conventional mold.

Any ideas?


----------



## harvest (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm not sure, but I would venture a guess that a cheats way of making something similar at home could be to pour thin sheets of melted wax onto wax paper, for example, and then when it is half cooled [solid but still moveable], to cut several long strips and twist them together and taper the tops. How to get around the issue of fingerprints etc I'm not sure! Maybe you could leave it on the paper until it is fully set?? That's just a guess, and it wouldn't look exactly the same, but I think you'd be able to get pretty close. You could even do some strips coloured and some not for a different effect....good luck!

oh, I forgot mention that the twisting would have be done around the wick, so I don't know how that would work


----------

